# Bank of England blocks Maduro's $1.2B gold withdrawal



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

It's a CNN article, but don't worry. I checked the story out and and it's not 'fake news' --there are several other links to it and I checked them out myself. This shit is really happening.

Venezuela Maduro: $1.2B gold withdrawal blocked by Bank of England - report - CNN

London (CNN)The Bank of England has blocked Nicolas Maduro's officials from withdrawing $1.2 billion worth of gold, Bloomberg reported, dealing a further blow to the embattled Venezuelan President as he tries to salvage his authority.

According to the report, which cites unnamed people familiar with the matter, the gold is a significant part of the $8 billion in foreign reserves held by the Venezuelan central bank.

CNN has not been able to independently verify the report and is attempting to get a response from Maduro's officials.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's a CNN article, but don't worry. I checked the story out and and it's not 'fake news' --there are several other links to it and I checked them out myself. This shit is really happening.
> 
> Venezuela Maduro: $1.2B gold withdrawal blocked by Bank of England - report - CNN
> 
> ...


Is the Bank afraid he will take the money and run?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's a CNN article, but don't worry. I checked the story out and and it's not 'fake news' --there are several other links to it and I checked them out myself. This shit is really happening.
> 
> Venezuela Maduro: $1.2B gold withdrawal blocked by Bank of England - report - CNN
> 
> ...



Unverified report from CNN. not surprising at all.

Oh and using another news outlet to corroborate a news report using the same unnamed officials doesn't make it any less fake.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Is the Bank afraid he will take the money and run?


This is a globalists squeeze job.
Russia saw it coming weeks ago and warned the world ahead of time or it would probably resemble Libya there by now.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Unverified report from CNN. not surprising at all.
> 
> Oh and using another news outlet to corroborate a news report using the same unnamed officials doesn't make it any less fake.


Whatever Huckleberry.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jan 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Unverified report from CNN. not surprising at all.
> ...



With outlets like CNN drifting away from the truth is welcomed.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

Lonestar_logic said:


> With outlets like CNN drifting away from the truth is welcomed.


RT blows away CNN  now.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's a CNN article, but don't worry. I checked the story out and and it's not 'fake news' --there are several other links to it and I checked them out myself. This shit is really happening.
> 
> Venezuela Maduro: $1.2B gold withdrawal blocked by Bank of England - report - CNN
> 
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 28, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


>


So the real question is, why are two wealthy nations like the US and UK fucking over a poor country like Venezuela ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 28, 2019)

Because we exist in a frail if not _failing_ fiat system , with Venezuela getting stuck w/o a _chair _when the IMF music_ stopped _Angelo

~S~


----------



## Claudette (Jan 29, 2019)

Venezuela fucked itself over. No one had to assist at all.

Hugo Chavez took care of everything. Then the fuck had the good sense to die.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 29, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > It's a CNN article, but don't worry. I checked the story out and and it's not 'fake news' --there are several other links to it and I checked them out myself. This shit is really happening.
> ...


I used to believe Pinochet was a ruthless scumbag. But when you see what Progressives do when they seize control, Free Helicopter Rides are the best fix for it


----------



## martybegan (Jan 29, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They weren't a poor country until Chavez and Maduro got their skim.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 29, 2019)

Hugo was a back-door dicatator, propped up by the 'globalists'. 
It's interesting when you see how many US politicians are members of the CFR.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 29, 2019)

Angelo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Who is effing them.......that might be Maduro..


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 29, 2019)

Angelo said:


> So the real question is, why are two wealthy nations like the US and UK fucking over a poor country like Venezuela ?


Possibly they (US&UK) are not at all sure that $1.2 billion dollars worth of gold belongs to a socialist ghoul like Nicolas Maduro and not the people of Venezuela who are currently starving to death in a dystopic nightmare nation of Maduro's
making (though not his all alone).


----------



## the other mike (Jan 29, 2019)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > So the real question is, why are two wealthy nations like the US and UK fucking over a poor country like Venezuela ?
> ...


And not only that, from what I understand the drug cartels are basically running the country now, so either way the money won't get to the people.
The Venezuelan people who haven't fled the country yet have no idea who to trust anymore.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 29, 2019)

Another perspective we'll never hear in our MSM.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 30, 2019)

The Professor weighs in.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 31, 2019)

It's a real story; some euro countries and the U.S. allowed them to get their foreign reserve deposits, though, back in 2011; only London did the right thing. They got $6 billion plus out of the U.S. and European banks. They're paying Russia for something, and it's not going to be food and medicine.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 31, 2019)

Ron Paul knows what's up.


----------

